# Wie kommt man in RoM an Gold ?



## Noxis05 (17. Mai 2010)

Liebe Community,

nun habe ich meinen ersten Charakter in Runes of Magic fast auf Level 57 vor Chapter III gelevelt und hab nach ersten Einkäufen, meine Stats zu pushen um in irgendwelche interessanten Instanzen zu kommen getätigt. Mehr als 5 Millionen konnte ich in dieser Zeit nicht einnehmen. Heute steh ich da mit noch 300k Gold und frage mich.. wo soll das hinführen? Wenn man erstmal ausser Acht lässt, dass eine Erweiterung ansteht die hoffentlich einem Neueinsteiger Möglichkeiten bietet Anschluss zu kriegen.. 

Ist es doch ein Teufelskreis.. Mein Schurke hat mit Werten von 6,5k Life und 4k Physischen Angriff vielleicht die Hälfte der Werte die für die meistbesuchten Dungeons gefordert werden. Die Berufe wie Kochen und Alchemie, mit denen man angeblich Gold machen könnte hochzuskillen habe ich noch nicht geschafft.. denn auch dies scheint sehr sehr langwierig zu sein..

Ich habe 5 Jahre WoW gespielt.. und kann es einfach nicht mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn es gewiss dass beste Spiel seiner Art ist.. nur langweilt es irgendwann wohl auch.. auf Dauer.. alles zu haben.. dort vergammelt nun sehr viel  Gold ^^

Was mir überhaupt nicht an Runes of Magic gefällt, ist der heftigst kapitalistische Hintergrund mit absoluten Wucherpreisen für.. eigentlich nichts. Über 10 Euro zu bezahlen um ein einziges Item aufzurüsten ist einfach irre. Was da der Hintergedanke sein soll ist mir schleierhaft.. Warscheinlich würde so ziemlich jeder Spieler monatlich Diamanten kaufen wenn es wesentlich mehr für 10 Euro gäbe. In WoW zahlt man diese eben auch einfach so, in RoM könnte man damit etwas anfangen.. Aber nein.. ich möchte keine 50, 100, 200.. Euro bezahlen um mir mein "Startequip" herzustellen o.ä.

Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage, liebe RoM Spieler WIE habt ihr es gemacht? Wie kann es sein, dass Leute Gold haben um ein Item für 20,30,60 Millionen im AH zu kaufen? Auf welche Weise kommen in RoM die Chinesen an ihr Gold? Doch Berufe? Tagesquestgegenstände? Was kann man machen? Typisch Froggster ist ja auch.. dass die Mobs kein Gold droppen..

Ich hoffe sehr, auf irgendeinen nützlichen Tipp..

Grüße
Nox


----------



## Mayestic (17. Mai 2010)

also wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste glaube ich das es sone Frage hier schonmal gab

hey klasse die sufu spuckts mir sogar aus und beim lesen fällt mir so auf das die meisten wohl davon ausgehen das man items für TQ sammeln sollte, Rohstoffe, drops von Bossen die du solo legen kann und trashitems.
manche checken das AH ab und kaufen günstige Items und versuchen sie teurer zu verkaufen.

Copy&Paste 

---------------

Was braucht jeder in RoM früher oder später? Richtig: Equipment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also was braucht auch jeder? Genau, weiße Ausrüstung mit 2 Sockeln (bevorzugt Waffen und Torsorüstungen, sowie Hüte, Umhänge und jede Form von Schmuck). Diese Dinge (mit einer ordentlichen Haltbarkeit von 101+) gehen im AH eigentlich für ordentliches Gold weg. 

Ach ja, Manasteine gehen auch ganz gut weg, auch wenn sie nicht 100% das gelbe vom Ei sind. Man sollte aber den Arkarnen Transmutator verstanden haben wenn man damit Geld machen will, da es sonst schnell ins Minus gehen kann. xD Und auch für die Sachen die in extrem häufiger Zahl droppen findet man Verwendung. Alle Runen (Statrunen sowie auch Handwerksrunen) wandern bei mir an seperate "Mule-Chars" welche diese sammeln. in einem größeren Haufen gesammelt (ca 10-25 Stück) gehen zB +3 oder +6 Stärke gut weg. Mischen-Runen verkaufen sich auch bombe, sogar wenn man n bissl mehr verlangt. Als letztes könnte man noch Dinge aufzählen die in loweren Inis droppen, wie zB die blauen Hosen/Schultern aus der Abby, oder die Kristalle die da droppen. Die Kristalle braucht jeder Char für die Eliteskills, also kann man da mit ca lvl 25-30 schon alleine den Anfang der Abby farmen, und diese Kristalle ins AH stellen.

Gruß

PS: Vom reinen Verhältnis von Aufwand und Nutzen bringen Quests das meiste Geld, zumindest wenn man unter lvl 50 ist. Man kann sich aber dennoch n bissl was dazuverdienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------

Copy&Paste 2

----------------

Tip 1:

LvL 10 Chars hochspielen (ich brauche dafür 32 Minuten) und dann aus den
13 ArkanenUmwandlungen (10 geschenkt +3 dailys) einen Manastein Grad 5
bauen, der im AH 400k wert ist. 

Zeitaufwand: 45 Minuten (mit kaufen, umwandeln und renistellen) 
Goldgewinn: ca. 350k (mit Materialien kaufen, Tagespreis abhängig)

Tip 2:

Ab Level 40 kann man Mühle Solo abfarmen 
Zeitaufwand pro Run: unter 10 Minuten
Goldgewinn: abhängig von drops. Schwankt zwischen 10k bis 150k

Tip 3:

Pusht eure Sammelskills. Im späteren Levelbereich geben die Materialien Hammer viel Gold.

Tip 4:

9x Tagequests = 90x Phiriusmünzen = 3x Arkane Aufladungen = 3x Manastein Grad 3 = 3x 40k im Auktionshaus = 120k Gold jeden Tag = 1,2 mille in 10 Tagen = 4 Mille im Monat

Tip 5:

Malatina Quest erledigen. Ab Level 30 spawnt abundzu ein Golem der immer
blaue Items Fallen lässt.

Tip 6:

ab Level 40 erhält man nette Stats auf Questbelohnungen.
BeispielQuest: Störenfried
Belohnung: +35 Intelligenz

Ergebnis: mit makellosen Fusionsstein erhält man einen Manastein Grad 3 im Wert von 2 millionen.

Tip 7:

werdet erstmal Level 50 und fangt dann an Gold zu farmen (man hat dann eh nichts mehr zu tun)

----------------

Copy & Paste 3 ( wie man schnell level 10 wird )

alle Quests ausser die Lauf-Quests in der Pionierssiedlungen sind sinnlos.

von der Pionierssiedlung kann man direkt zu den Bären... dort bleibt man bis Level 6, macht die Bären Handschuh Quest und sammelt 40 daily items.

Danach geht man nach Logar spricht mit dem Bürgermeister und macht wieder
die Lauf Quest, (zum Auktionshaus -> Briefkasten -> Bürgermeister -> 
Briefkasten -> Teleporter)

danach sollte man locker Level 7 sein

Dann nimmt man die daily mit den Spinnen und den Wildfledermäusen an und die Standart Quest mit den Spinnen und Wildfledermäusen

Dann läuft man zum Höhlen-Baum wo genug SPinnen und Fledermäuse sind.
Erledigt hier die Quests und Dailys. Zurück in Logar gebt ihr alle Quests ab

Die 10 Dailys und die 2 Standart Quests.

Danach seit ihr kurz vor lvl 10... ihr geh nochmal zum Bürgermeister und hohlt euch die Quest mit dem Brief ab. Dann reitet ihr zu dem Camp nach oben bei den Wölfen und Kobolden. Hier reicht ihr den Brief ein.

Wenn ihr hier nicht lvl 10 erreicht habt killt ihr noch 3-6 Wölfe und seit Lvl 10

Easy oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ihr euch jetzt noch einen Level 4 weißen Stab hochpimpt mit +17 Int +13 Int +25 Magischer Angriff, macht ihr den längsten Teil (die Bären töten) nochmal doppelt so schnell... 

So komm ich auf 32 Minuten




noch Fragen ? SuFu benutzen ^^


----------



## Esperli (17. Mai 2010)

Damit sollte ja alles gesagt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (17. Mai 2010)

Könnt ihr bitte einem Anfänger die Herstellung der Manasteine erklären?!
Den Transmutator hab ich schon. Nur was braucht man alles an Materialien zur Herstellung der Manasteine?


MfG


----------



## Shannon16907 (17. Mai 2010)

Lese dazu im Offiziellen Forum von Runes of Magic, unter der Sektion Guide und da Aufwerten aber richtig danke :-) ^^


----------



## Dietrich (17. Mai 2010)

Shannon16907 schrieb:


> Lese dazu im Offiziellen Forum von Runes of Magic, unter der Sektion Guide und da Aufwerten aber richtig danke :-) ^^



Ok, thx4info! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimato (17. Mai 2010)

Das einfachste um an Gold zu kommen ist resurcen sammeln. dauert zwar extrem lange aber kann man sehr gut und ohne gefahr gold machen. Ein Kolege von mir hat alle sammelfertigkeiten auf max.  und die auf die 2. stuffe verwandeln und dann ab ins AH.  Auch in der Gilde sehr gefragt da das höchste momentan das 11fach zählt. Dauert zwar lange und ist langweilig aber wenn man nebenbei etwas fernseht oder so ist das voll easy.


----------



## Capparezza (18. Mai 2010)

mein gott, ihr seid aber schon faul oder ^^ einfach copy paste machen aber nicht mal die preise anpassen. +35 int auf stein ist schon sehr sehr sehr sehr lange keine 2 mille mehr wert.... also fällt dieser punkt schon mal flach. ladungen für den wandler gibts auch erst ab 300 phiriusmarken, dafür halt 10 stück.


----------



## Vigilantus (18. Mai 2010)

Capparezza schrieb:


> ladungen für den wandler gibts auch erst ab 300 phiriusmarken, dafür halt 10 stück.



Falsch... geh Mal in die Klassenhalle in Varanas, dort kannst du dir gegen 30 Marken einzelne Ladungen geben lassen, von dem NPC, der auch den Umwandler aktiviert.

Vigilantus


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (18. Mai 2010)

Vigilantus schrieb:


> Falsch... geh Mal in die Klassenhalle in Varanas, dort kannst du dir gegen 30 Marken einzelne Ladungen geben lassen, von dem NPC, der auch den Umwandler aktiviert.
> 
> Vigilantus



Wow bist du schlau. 300:10 =30
Also kann man die sich gleich für 300 Marken im Item-Shop kaufen xP


----------



## Mayestic (18. Mai 2010)

Capparezza schrieb:


> mein gott, ihr seid aber schon faul oder ^^ einfach copy paste machen aber nicht mal die preise anpassen. +35 int auf stein ist schon sehr sehr sehr sehr lange keine 2 mille mehr wert.... also fällt dieser punkt schon mal flach. ladungen für den wandler gibts auch erst ab 300 phiriusmarken, dafür halt 10 stück.



Wenn wir schon von Faulheit reden ^^ Mach bessere Vorschläge oder passe den Preis exakter an. Sei nicht so faul und belasse es bei dem einfachen Hinweis. Los hopp, mach dich nützlich. Ich bin nurn Troll.


----------



## Kæran (18. Mai 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Wow bist du schlau. 300:10 =30
> Also kann man die sich gleich für 300 Marken im Item-Shop kaufen xP



Das will ich sehn wie du 300 Marken an einem Tag zusammen bekommst

es geht um:


Mayestic schrieb:


> 9x Tagequests = 90x Phiriusmünzen = 3x Arkane Aufladungen = 3x Manastein Grad 3 = 3x 40k im Auktionshaus = 120k Gold jeden Tag = 1,2 mille in 10 Tagen = 4 Mille im Monat



Multiboxen ist auch ne tolle Möglichkeit um an gratis Manasteine zu kommen


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (18. Mai 2010)

Bringt ja 4kk im Monat(!)....wenn du HdO gehn kannst , machst du ja an einem Tag schon mehr Gewinn.
Verkauf ein Klinge 7 das sind minimal 4kk , und wenn du ein Magier bist und ein Esprit verkaufst , bekommst nochmal so 8kk.


----------



## .Take. (18. Mai 2010)

Darkhellboy, wie willst du hdo ohne gescheitem equip? Ich hab atm jetzt fast alles mit 40 int 45 int 45 aus gepimpt und 3 crap stats, und muss auch atm gerade beginnen mit Leuchten V Leuchten VI Wissen XI Wissen X und Intellekt X sowie ausdauer XI zu pimpen (und ja, ich bin ein mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).... Mit den Crap stats kommst du maximal in CA rein.... Wenn du SoK oder HdO willst brauchst du schon pimps ohne crap stats und da gibts entweder nur failed pimps im AH (wie z.b. stoffsachen mit VIII sachen und so weiter...) oder du kaufst dir seehr teuer cleane stats, verwendest den rest von quests und schaust dann, das du so die stats selber farmen kannst... Ist leider ein bissl mühsam erst einmal in SoK oder HdO zu kommen, aber es lohnt sich dann (und wenn man erstmal in SoK kann und auch schon erfahrung hat kann man sich da Leuchten holen und muss so das teuerste nichtmehr kaufen) achja, und die ganzen gelben stats kommen erst ab HdO, also die wirklichen nützlichen, in CA und SoK findet man nicht gerade das nützlichste (außer vllt Leuchten und dann noch 2-3 andere, aber die wird man später kaum noch verwenden)

mfg, Take


----------



## Dietrich (18. Mai 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Bringt ja 4kk im Monat(!)....wenn du HdO gehn kannst , machst du ja an einem Tag schon mehr Gewinn.
> Verkauf ein Klinge 7 das sind minimal 4kk , und wenn du ein Magier bist und ein Esprit verkaufst , bekommst nochmal so 8kk.



Es soll aber auch Spieler geben, die haben gerade erst mit dem Spiel angefangen und die gehen noch lange nicht in die großen Instanzen!
Für die sind 4kk schon eine Menge Gold!

MfG


----------



## Capparezza (18. Mai 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Mach bessere Vorschläge oder passe den Preis exakter an. Sei nicht so faul und belasse es bei dem einfachen Hinweis. Los hopp, mach dich nützlich.



Würd ich ja gern wenn mal die Server wieder oben wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Preis hab ich leider nicht im Gedächtnis, aber von 35er Stats wirst du bestimmt nicht reich. Und die höheren Droppen erst in Gebieten wo man als Neuling leider noch nicht farmen kann...

Was sich aber rentieren könnte ist Ladungen erfarmen (ob man die jetzt in der Klassenhalle kauft oder einfach 3 Tage Dailys macht is da auch schon egal ^^) und mit den Ladungen und billigen Fusis Grad 9 Steine macht. Dauert zwar aber gibt gut Kohle und ist auch was für Lowlevels.

EDIT: Setzt halt voraus dass man ein wenig vom Arkanen Umwandler versteht... also wohl auch nur bedingt "Newbie"-fähiges Konzept.

Noch ein PS hinterher: Meine ursprüngliche Meldung war übrigens auch zum Teil sarkastisch gemeint, sieht wohl so aus also ob ^^ nicht reichen würde, ich mach nächstes mal *sarcasm* tags drumrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zamorra72 (20. Mai 2010)

Wenn man mehere Avatare nutzt, sollte man sich mal überlegen, ob man sich bis zu 10 Pflanzenkübel ins Haus stellt und der Dinge wartet die da heranwachsen.
Auf dem Server Tuath kann man z.b. momentan für 100 Frevlers Hand-Saft bis zu 1KK Gold (meistens 850k-950k Gold) verlangen und die sind in 36h ganz nebenbei herangewachsen (mit ein bisserl Bewässerung u.s.w.)

MfG


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (20. Mai 2010)

jetzt weißt du hoffentlich warum man lieber wow spielen sollte!


----------



## Pendron (20. Mai 2010)

Einfaltspinsel schrieb:


> jetzt weißt du hoffentlich warum man lieber wow spielen sollte!




Um dort in Null-Komma-Nix die Langeweile mit anderen Spielern teilen zu können?
Och nöö.. dafür gibts doch schon Facebook,Twitter und den ganzen Müll ;P


----------

